# A127 DINER meet sun 21st March



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Gonna make the A127 DINER meet SUNDAY 21st MARCH. If i start a list could you all confirm if you are coming please and then i can tell Mark the diner owner how much of the car park we need for us all! Thanks Paul


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

1. 204driver
2. SBerlyn


----------

